

Tripoli's Green Square now Martyr Square on Google Maps - wolfrom
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=martyr+square,+libya&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

======
sp332
Searching for "Green Square" and "Martyr Square" (in English at least) seem to
find the same place.

